# Salt Fork Lake Report



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Stopped up at Salt Fork Outdoors bait shop today and they have new pics of some real nice walleye and sauger being caught. this week. 5 - 10 lb range..Thats great.. Some caught in the lake and some below in the spillway so I was told. The water is still muddy but it's down by 2 1/2 feet. I didn't see all the crap floating that was there last weekend.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Update - Fished Salt Fork Saturday 4 hours - got skunked. still a mud hole. I didn't talk to anyone or see anyone catch a thing (in the dam area).


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the update Jigger. I thought about going to the spillway this evening and checking it out and you saved me the trip. They are slowly let the water out of wills creek dam and that will help but it is going to rain again tomorrow, we just can't win. Oh well thate is spring weather. We will get are turn.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a note that there are few walleyes left in Saltfork and saugeyes are the fish being caught with walleyes mixed in. There are no saugers in Saltfork.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Drove down to North Salem Ramp, on Sunday. Lake is still high, about 4 inches of the ramp, cement middle pier, showing. looks like you could launch. Water is muddy looking. looks as though the tailwaters is down and fishable


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I did not mean to offend anyone about what species are in this lake. I just wanted to let you know what you were actually fishing for.
Tim


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up Tim


----------

